# Information (for a newbee) MARX Train



## cmckerliesr (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi! I am new here. For years, I have been fascinated by train sets. But for what ever reason I have only two sets. Niether of which is set up permanently.

But on to the reason I am here now. One of the two sets I own is an old set from my child hood. Still in the box with track, transformer, 1 light, 1 crane car (gray-with NYC Crane Car on it), 1 Log carrying car, 1 Cabose, and a MARX EMD E7 or F7 Diesel Engine (powered) with 2002 on it. I almost forgot, it also says New Haven on the Engine.

I am just looking for as much information as I can find on it and am hoping to repair it. When power is applied it will not run on the track, it just sits there and hums. Off the track the drive wheels move with what seems to be little effort. 

I have tried search the web, for information. That is where I was able to find out it was a MARX Engine EMD E7 or F7. The engine has 2002 on it, and on the box it says Allstate Train Set 9618.

Any information would be greatly appreciated. It is my hope to fix this train, locate some new track and set it up. I believe this is an O gauge train. (Showing my ignorance here)

Thanks in advance.
Craig


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Craig, welcome to the forum and don't worry about the newbie stuff. Everyone starts that way, I consider myself one, and it just doesn't matter. As to your train, we have some guys who are into O scale and can probably answer your questions, including how to get it working. That said, let me offer a couple of early suggestions. First, do the wheels turn when you roll them with your fingers, or are you using electricity to power the engine? There's a number of things that could be causing your problem, so the more information you can supply, the better. That said, start by taking some very fine sandpaper and scouring the surface of your track rails, and to the metal wheels that are on your engine and tender (coal car). If you have three rails to your track, there should be a copper shoe or roller that runs under the center of your engine----clean that, too. NO STEEL WOOL! 
I'll let the O gauge guys take it from there, but those things should be done to prep your engine for servicing. It will probably need some 3-in-1 or similar light, clean oil, but I'll suggest you wait till someone familiar with Marx guides you through it. Above all, please be patient and don't burn up your engine trying to run it till it's oiled.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Some reading for you....

http://www.collectorcafe.com/article_archive.asp?article=450&id=980
http://www.thortrains.net/marxfun.htm


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A parts supplier for Marx.

Since you have Marx check out amazon for books. For O scale it should be three rail with trucks 1 1/14 wheel spread. They are AC engines I have two .An old steamer and an Illinois Central diesel.


----------

